# a thought experiment



## hait2 (Dec 25, 2007)

i was going through my old cube texts (random stuff like logs, proof of 26 move upper bound and so on) for no apparent reason
anyway i stumbled onto this text, which i wrote a while back (this was pretty much right after i learned blindfold cubing), probably this summer or so
i can see why i didn't pursue this (too much thinking? maybe if i practiced more with this..) but i thought it was interesting to read nevertheless.
i kinda lost myself on the parity fix though. don't remember what i was thinking when i explained it.. gonna experiment a bit more now

anyway here's the link: (be nice, dont delete )
http://www.pastehere.com/?qfldsr


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2007)

I just glanced over it and I think you are right:
To much thinking 

Nice idea for Fewest Moves blind though


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 25, 2007)

I had the idea of memorizing EP with orientation and using 3-cycle ideas to freestyle: http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1675
It's ugly. 

Anyhow, you're doing some cumbersome, restricted versions of freestyle. Learn commutators and how to memo stickers, and you'll grow past your current approach to this (really!).
Anyhow, talk to Pedro; he's using something close to your description.

It's funny how sub-2 freestyling may have been wild speculation last year, but we now have over half a dozen solvers each doing their own version of freestyle... 
([Me,] Matyas, Rowe, Joey, Pedro, Chris, Daniel...)


P.S.: If you like this, try TuRBo!


----------



## hait2 (Dec 25, 2007)

yeah commutators have been on the to-do list for a while now
i know the concept behind them, as well as some simple examples to illustrate them, but applying it as freely as freestyle suggests has been out of my reach for a while -- not really sure why

ill probably get the hang of it once i get my hands on a 5x5x5 again, since i'm gonna learn to bld it asap 

maybe ill look around for a deeper explanation of commutators somewhere to get it.. is there a good place someone knows so i don't waste time googling?


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the looks of it, but that is because I don't use cycles now. I've wanted to break into it, but don't want to do EO, EP, CO, CP...just E C...I just need to learn how, probably freestyle...


----------



## Mastersonian (Jul 2, 2009)

someone erased it...


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 2, 2009)

Mastersonian said:


> someone erased it...



yea, repaste please? maybe use pastebin or attach a txt


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 6, 2009)

its gone D:


----------



## brunson (Jul 6, 2009)

http://web.archive.org/web/20080205072012/http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1675


----------

